# Problem Download From a6000 to Mac Big Sur



## Donde (Jan 29, 2021)

Ever since I updated my Mac to Big Sur I have had a problem downloading photos from my a6000. Sometimes they do but typically when I connect the camera to the computer with the "Picture" app opened the new images don't appear the first time. I have to eject "no name" and the other icon, shut off the camera then turn it on again. Some times it takes two or three tries to get the new images sent to the Mac. Or sometimes one or two will download but I have to try again for the rest to download. I don't think it is a physical connection issue because the same occurs with two different cords and there is no problem when downloading to a PC laptop, I don't recall having the problem with the older operating system. I also discovered Sony's Play Memories program can not be installed on the new system. Any idea about a solution?


----------



## Donde (Jan 29, 2021)

I see know, too late of course that Sony owners were warned not to update to Big Sur.


----------



## ronlane (Jan 29, 2021)

Try just connecting the memory card to the computer instead of the camera. The only time I connect a camera to the computer is for tethering.


----------



## RVT1K (Jan 29, 2021)

ronlane said:


> Try just connecting the memory card to the computer instead of the camera. The only time I connect a camera to the computer is for tethering.




Yup. I often do the same, I have a couple of devices that I can insert memory cards of various formats into and interface with my PC via a USB port. But I still connect my D4 directly because I don't have anything to read the XQD card yet.


----------



## Donde (Jan 30, 2021)

Ok thanks for the advise. Will give it a try.


----------



## otherprof (Jan 30, 2021)

Donde said:


> Ever since I updated my Mac to Big Sur I have had a problem downloading photos from my a6000. Sometimes they do but typically when I connect the camera to the computer with the "Picture" app opened the new images don't appear the first time. I have to eject "no name" and the other icon, shut off the camera then turn it on again. Some times it takes two or three tries to get the new images sent to the Mac. Or sometimes one or two will download but I have to try again for the rest to download. I don't think it is a physical connection issue because the same occurs with two different cords and there is no problem when downloading to a PC laptop, I don't recall having the problem with the older operating system. I also discovered Sony's Play Memories program can not be installed on the new system. Any idea about a solution?


I find the Uni card reader/ connector reliable, fast and much cheaper ( and better) than the one I bought at the Apple Store.  I like this so much I contacted the company to see what other items they made, but they told me they only made this!  It can take SD and micro SD cards. I just checked and it is on Amazon for $13.99.


----------



## Donde (Jan 31, 2021)

Looks good, thanks.


----------

